# owners manual



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have an owners manual ( paper manual ) for 932 series ariens snowblowers it covers models
026 - st524
027 - st724
029 - st824
302 - st524 and
303 - st724
if you need or would like a copy let me know and i'll get a copy to you


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. Ariens also makes all of their manuals available for free in PDF form.

Support


----------



## pjcSnowblower (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for the manual for an Ariens Model 924012 Ser#009220. Ariens doesn't even list this model anywhere, but I assure you it exists as I have one !

I also need the parts and service manuals if possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

pjcSnowblower said:


> Hello, I am looking for the manual for an Ariens Model 924012 Ser#009220. Ariens doesn't even list this model anywhere, but I assure you it exists as I have one !
> 
> I also need the parts and service manuals if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Model 924012 is actually the model number of only the scoop attachment, it isnt the model number of the snowblower itself..
You probably have a model 924013 snowblower:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/24209.pdf

(does it have a wide 32" scoop?)

Take a look for an Ariens tag at therear of the machine, see if there is another model number listed there..if so, that will be the actual model number of your snowblower..

More info on the 924000 series:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Scot


----------

